# Two accessible hunting blinds offered at Sleepy Hollow State Park



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Contact: Tim Machowicz, 517-651-6217
Agency: Natural Resources
Nov. 19, 2015

Sleepy Hollow State Park, in Laingsburg, Michigan, is accepting reservations for its accessible, elevated hunting blind, now through the end of deer hunting seasons Jan. 1, 2016. The blind is provided through a cooperative agreement between the Department of Natural Resources’ Rose Lake Shooting Range and Sleepy Hollow State Park.

“We see this as a great opportunity to expand use of the blind, and for hunters with limited mobility to enjoy hunting from a height equivalent to the typical tree stand,” said Aiden McLearon, DNR fire and safety officer supervisor.

Located in an open area adjacent to woodlands, the blind offers enough space for one hunter. A solar-powered control system allows the blind to be raised and lowered by the hunter in the blind or by another person at ground level.

“The elevated blind is an alternative to the park’s existing accessible ground blind,” said Tim Machowicz, Sleepy Hollow State Park supervisor. “Hunters with disabilities have easy vehicle access and can unload gear immediately adjacent to the blinds.”

Both the elevated blind and the ground blind can be reserved by persons with disabilities for hunting, photography or wildlife observation. To make reservations, contact the park at 517-651-6217. If there are no reservations, either blind can be used by the public on a first-come, first-served basis. Users without disabilities must walk to the sites where the blinds are located.

A Recreation Passport is required for any motor vehicle entering a Michigan state park, including Sleepy Hollow. Learn more about how the Recreation Passport gains you access to Michigan state parks at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state’s natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------

